# 'Getting to know you!'



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

As the title suggests .... just thought we could get to know each other better!

Copy and paste the questions and fill in the blanks!

* If you do, what car do you drive?

* Whats your ideal holiday?

* Do you have any siblings?

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?

* What do you do for a living?

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?

* Do you have any pets?

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?

* Whats your best attribute?

* Which part of your body do you like the least?

* What are your phobia's?

* Whats your favourite music?

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

* If you do, what car do you drive? - Black '03 Ka

* Whats your ideal holiday? - beach holiday in the carribean!

* Do you have any siblings? - 1 brother, 2 years older than me

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? - think £40

* What do you do for a living? - housewife

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? - curry and JD and diet coke

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? - probably a new house

* Do you have any pets? - 9 year old cross black lab, called trixie

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? - crispy duck and pancakes, lashings of hoisin sauce!

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? - any cancer / childrens charities
* Whats your best attribute? - thoughtful

* Which part of your body do you like the least? - my scrawny toes!

* What are your phobia's? -filters and drains in swimming pools!  

* Whats your favourite music? - pop 

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? - swinging 60's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? - ebay 

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? -  not sure!

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? - Katie Holmes cos i'd wake up next to Tom!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Dont Drive

* Whats your ideal holiday? Mexico (Cancun)

* Do you have any siblings? 5 Bros & 1 Sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? Only won on scratch cards.. most was £24

* What do you do for a living? Housewife

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Chicken Curry.. V&T

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? Tummy Tuck  

* Do you have any pets? Nope

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Curry

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Childrens

* Whats your best attribute? Helpful

* Which part of your body do you like the least? Tummy

* What are your phobia's? Feet

* Whats your favourite music? All Kinds

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? Now

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Bebo

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? Witch

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Jordan


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

* If you do, what car do you drive?

I dont drive.

* Whats your ideal holiday?

Somewhere hot - I Love Florida

* Do you have any siblings?

2 half brothers - never met them though.

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?
£50 lottery scratch card - £10 on the numbers

* What do you do for a living?
Software developer/systems analyst

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?
Chinese. Guinness

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?
A villa somewhere hot.

* Do you have any pets?
A German shepared called baron - my other dog died last week 

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?
I love mexican... so probably fajitas.

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?
Childrens charities

* Whats your best attribute?
The way that I talk, my wiggle and my walk  - seriously I do not know.

* Which part of your body do you like the least?
Belly

* What are your phobia's?
Shopping... seriously - I hate being crowded in when I am pushing a trolly.

* Whats your favourite music?
Rock, Sprinsgteen.

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?
70's when Rock really came out!

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?
google or pokerstars.

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?
A confused horse.

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?
Bananaman


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Tony


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

* If you do, what car do you drive? vauxhall astra

* Whats your ideal holiday? lazing on a beach in the sun with a good book

* Do you have any siblings? 2 sisters both younger

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £27 on a scratchcard

* What do you do for a living? housewife

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? chinese, baileys

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? house

* Do you have any pets? a cat called max and a 6ft corn snake called buddy

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? a roast

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? childrens, domestic violence

* Whats your best attribute? 

* Which part of your body do you like the least? belly!

* What are your phobia's? clowns and being in the same room as a flushing toilet!

* Whats your favourite music? like loads of different music

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? now seems pretty good

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? *gasp* blasphemy!!

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? a bunch of grapes lol

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? no one i like me!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive? A renult Laguna

* Whats your ideal holiday?Sunshine, reading. swimming & exploring a little 

* Do you have any siblings?2 half brothers 3 step brothers and 3 step sisters! but I'm an Only child 

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?£10

* What do you do for a living?i am a HCA in a GP practice

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?Take out Indian and tipple JD & coke

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?A house in Canada

* Do you have any pets?1 cat and 2 golden Labs

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?Stew & Dumplings

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?3, nat trust, RSPCA & our local air ambulance

* Whats your best attribute?my empathy/honesty

* Which part of your body do you like the least?my skin

* What are your phobia's?GS dogs and any dog thats off lead/stray!

* Whats your favourite music?pop/countyr

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?50's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?The Sims resource 

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? I have no idea!

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?Jenifer Aniston


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you do, what car do you drive? Don't drive

* Whats your ideal holiday?Sunshine, swimming & relaxing 

* Do you have any siblings?3 older brothers

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?£462

* What do you do for a living?secretary but want another job desperetley!

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?chicken curry from chinese round the corner from us and southern comfort and lemonade

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?A house

* Do you have any pets? a hamster (DP doesn't like cats and is allergic to dogs)

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? chicken curry!

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Butterwick Hospice!

* Whats your best attribute?my supportive caring nature to people who REALLY need it!

* Which part of your body do you like the least? my bottom!

* What are your phobia's?BIg Dogs and Spiders!

* Whats your favourite music? pop/Rock

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?60's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? damsel in distress

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?Billie Piper - She knows david tennant!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive?  A black peugeot. Can't remember what kind

* Whats your ideal holiday?  Very peaceful and warm - not hot. Something like a yoga retreat with spas.

* Do you have any siblings? An older sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10

* What do you do for a living?  An Occupational Therapist

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Pizza and Guinness or rose wine

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?  Cars for mum and dad

* Do you have any pets? The fantastic lotdotdiddleinthedot

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?  Something from the chippy

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? World vision, sense, age concern. So many worthwhile charities around

* Whats your best attribute? Eyes or hands

* Which part of your body do you like the least? tummy and bum

* What are your phobia's? Claustrophobic

* Whats your favourite music? Piano

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? Not sure - so many fors and against with each other. 

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Dating site and my family website

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?  A traffic light

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Angelina Jolie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I did one of these the other day if anyone wants to do another ! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125864.0

N xx
/links


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive? - Volvo

* Whats your ideal holiday? - Anywhere hot thats not too far away (hate travelling)

* Do you have any siblings? - 1 sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? - diddly sqwat. (maybe I should start doing it then )

* What do you do for a living? - Lady of leisure.   

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? - pizza & V & O

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? - Hmmm some big boobs, ok then a really rural farm.

* Do you have any pets? - 5 Cats, 1 spaniel, 2 chickens, 2 heifers and a squillion canaries

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? - Pizza

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? - Childrens & Animals

* Whats your best attribute? - Either Kind or Considerate

* Which part of your body do you like the least? - Oooh er.....have to be the bit between my neck and toes.  

* What are your phobia's? - very small spaces & heights  

* Whats your favourite music? - pop 

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? - Yeaaaa 70's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? - ********  

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? -  The invisible woman

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Angelina Jolie (Mmmmm Brad  )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

* If you do, what car do you drive? A lilac renault clio called Ruby 

* Whats your ideal holiday? hot sand sea n lots of sun 

* Do you have any siblings? 2 brothers and 2 sisters

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £76

* What do you do for a living? housewife

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?  chinese n white wine or Stella

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? a house in the USA

* Do you have any pets? nope

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Special chow mein

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? St Kentigerns Hopsice n Childrens charities

* Whats your best attribute? kindness i hope

* Which part of your body do you like the least? belly

* What are your phobia's? small spaces n my inlaws  

* Whats your favourite music? pop

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 80's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ebay

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? NOt sure

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Anyone that has people to do things for them really


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive? *Mazda 323*

* Whats your ideal holiday? *Either relaxing on a beach somewhere hot and exotic....or skiing and apres ski by roaring fire !*

* Do you have any siblings? *Half sister, Hannah, who's 30 this year...and half brother, Tom, who's 27 this year....both from my dads 2nd marriage and saw them last year for the first time in 15 years ! My cousins are more like my siblings and we treat each other as such...but getting close to my "real" bro and sis now*

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? *£10 - 3 times*

* What do you do for a living? *IT Project Manager*

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? *Favourite take out is Thai...tipple...champagne (or vodka/beer)*

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? *Pay off mortgage on our flat & then rent out...and buy another house with garden...and a sea view !*

* Do you have any pets? *Nope...but would like dog/cat*

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? *Thai green curry with steamed jasmine rice......or fresh lobster/crab*

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? *NSPCC (direct debit for years), regularly support Lennox Childrens Cancer Fund & Tommys ...respect any child protection charities, against animal cruelty, cancer, endometriosis & miscarriage research charities*

* Whats your best attribute? *My loyalty & kindness*

* Which part of your body do you like the least? *My tummy & thighs...all a bit wobbly !*

* What are your phobia's? *Spiders, bugs, spiders...anything that is small and goes "crunch" when you step on it...also hate clowns and marionette puppets...both give me the heebie jeebies*

* Whats your favourite music? *Way too many...a real eclectic mix...dance music, anything from the Kooks to Klaxons to Keane to Killers....Chilli Peppers, Hendrix, Doors, Duran Duran, Blondie, Mamas and Papas....anything but cheesy pop, R&B and Garage really.....*

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? *I was a teenager in the 80's and they were great but would love to have been a teen in very late 60's/early-mid 70's *

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? *eBay & *********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? *Would depend on if there was a theme !! Not really into fancy dress tbh....last time I dressed up was as Pussy Galore at friends James Bond theme party on Millenium New Year*

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? *Vanessa Paradis...as she gets to wake up next to Johnny Depp !*


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

* If you do, what car do you drive? A Chrysler PT Cruiser.

* Whats your ideal holiday? Somewhere with sunshine but not scorching, a beach with warm sea and some things to go and see, like ruins or landmarks.

* Do you have any siblings? 4 brothers - one of whom is my twin.

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery? £54 on 4 numbers.

* What do you do for a living? Just handed my notice in so ask me again in a couple of months.

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Pizza and tea.

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? I'd pay off my mortgage and, maybe househunt for somewhere a little bit bigger (but not massive - can't get much for a million these days).

* Do you have any pets? 2 cats. Monkey (lady cat) and Legolas (3 legged hansome boy). Both were rescue cats.

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? stew and dumplings 

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Mostly animal related ones.


* Whats your best attribute? uh, my ears are really small and neat.

* Which part of your body do you like the least? My ugly hobbit feet.

* What are your phobia's? I don't like glass lifts or tunnels. Not sure they're really phobic though as I can bear to be in them (just.)

* Whats your favourite music? My musical taste is best described as eclectic.

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 1950's just for the clothes.

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ********. 

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?  I _do_ go to fancy dress parties (mostly Halloween) and have been Medusa, zombie nun, zombie bride, ghost, Demeter (Greek God of harvest) and a whole load more.

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be I wouldn't! Annonymity suits me very well....although, Natasha has a very good case for Vanessa Paradis there. 

C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Don't have a car atm, used to drive a Ford Scorpio

* Whats your ideal holiday? A tour of all the theme parks in the world

* Do you have any siblings? 3 brothers 2 sisters, i'm the oldest, wisest and prettiest 

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £96 for 4 numbers

* What do you do for a living? Was a chauffuer now housemummy

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Chinese, cold beer bud ice or fosters ice.

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? a house

* Do you have any pets? not now, my hamster died a week before xmas 

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Chow mein

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Childrens, cancer, rspca

* Whats your best attribute? kindness

* Which part of your body do you like the least? the bottom half 

* What are your phobia's? spiders and lifts

* Whats your favourite music? don't really have any favourite i'll listen to anything if i don't like it i change it

*  If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? i'd like to have my teenage years in the 80's back if i could.

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ebay

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? wonder woman, only cos i have a wonder woman costume (told dh i wanted to be wonder woman when i was 7 so he got one for me a couple of years ago)

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? not sure so many to choose from. does Richard Hammonds wife count? if so i'd be her


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Mercedes and a Corsa

* Whats your ideal holiday? Kenya - safari and beach

* Do you have any siblings? one of each , I am the youngest

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £256

* What do you do for a living? Foster carer and Library assistant

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? KFC or a whopper burger and baileys

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? TVR Car

* Do you have any pets? 2 cats sammy and Jess

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Toast beans and cheese

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? support 5 a month can only think of two of them off the top of my head at the mo as all direct debit, NSPCC, world vision and 3 others

* Whats your best attribute? honesty and being non judgemental

* Which part of your body do you like the least? all of it (except chest  )

* What are your phobia's? 2p and 1p's ! dont ask and tops of tomatoes and flying

* Whats your favourite music? anything except heavy rock, love eva cassidy and classical stuff

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? when i was one in the late 80's early 90's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ********, ebay and next

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? a rabbit 

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? robbie williams girlfriend at the time!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

* If you do, what car do you drive?
Meriva

* Whats your ideal holiday?
Florida, all the fun of the parks but relaxing if needed too

* Do you have any siblings?
Brother and Sister, 14 & 15 years older than me

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?
£70 for 4 numbers

* What do you do for a living?
Currently between jobs at the mo   

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?
Chinese and Southern Comfort n Ginger Ale

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?
House

* Do you have any pets?
1 white and tabby cat called Mr Jinx

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?
Roast and pudding 

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?
Childrens, Animals, Cancer and our local adult/child hospice

* Whats your best attribute?
My caring cuddly shoulder  

* Which part of your body do you like the least?
Everything since 1995 (when the weight started to appear  ) appart from the girls  

* What are your phobia's?
Spiders and heights

* Whats your favourite music?
Sooooo many different tastes in our collection, from classical, 50/60's, 70's, pop, RnB, Jazz, Rock... The heavy metal is DH's  

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?
I loved the  80's, but love the family atmos and music of the 50s and 60s

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?
********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? 
Errrmmmm not sure, last attempts have been a tart, 80's rock chick with big hair and guns and roses t-shirt   and millennium bug at 99-2000 new year, lots of silver material  

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?
George Clooneys Girlfriend


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

* If you do, what car do you drive?    Landrover Discovery

* Whats your ideal holiday?    The Maldives

* Do you have any siblings?  I have a sister who is 10 years older than me

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10

* What do you do for a living?  Part time Transport Co-ordinator for an Industrial Gas Company and Full Time Mum

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?  A good curry and bottle of red wine

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?  A house (or pay off the mortgage on this one)

* Do you have any pets? ! dog, 1 rabbit and 2 goldfish

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?  At the moment I would say sushi

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?  NSPCC, RSPCA, Cancer Research

* Whats your best attribute? kindness I think

* Which part of your body do you like the least?  hmmmm, a few too many at the moment, but tummy i suppose

* What are your phobia's?  spiders!!!!!!!!

* Whats your favourite music?  i like 80's cheese, but will listen to anything

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 80's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?  ********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?  I would go with a friend and both be dressed as the 118 118 men

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?  thats a toughie..fern britton, because her and philip Schofield seem to have such a giggle at "work"


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

S4rah said:


> * If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? I would go with a friend and both be dressed as the 118 118 men


  Our friends got everyone to wear moustaches for their house warming party a few years ago 'cos they live at 118.....the nearest I've come to fancy dress in years !!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Don't drive failed my test 3 times

* Whats your ideal holiday? Hillwalking/Rambling

* Do you have any siblings? 1 brother aged 24 and 3 half sisters I've never met!

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? Tenner

* What do you do for a living? Carer for my disabled son

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Burger King Double Whopper with cheese and Tia Maria

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? A big house with all sorts for Grant

* Do you have any pets? 1 dog called Kacey and a cat called Flossie

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Sausage, chips rice and onion gravy

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Aberlour Trust which has respite homes for disabled children all over Scotland

* Whats your best attribute? Hmmm..either my eyes or smile

* Which part of your body do you like the least? Stomach

* What are your phobia's? Bridges, spiders, fireworks and fire

* Whats your favourite music? U2 stuff

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? Late 60's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?  A scouser with curly wig and moustache a la Harry Enfield style

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? None I'm quite happy with my own life thank you very much!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

* If you do, what car do you drive?
Me - Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works Edition
DH - Freelander Sport
Me (Bike) - Suzuki GSXR 750
DH (Bike) - Ducati 999
Bennett Household carbon footprint  
* Whats your ideal holiday?
Rome - Love the place
* Do you have any siblings?
1 Older Sister, 1 Younger Sister, 1 Younger Brother

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?
£10
* What do you do for a living?
Counsellor by profession nowadays work as Senior Manager with a Housing Association providing Supported Housing to 16-25 year olds
* Whats your fave take out and tipple?
Dominoes Pizza and Rose Wine
* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?
Porsche 911  
* Do you have any pets?
Dog - Golden Retriever Teddy, Cats - Oscar, Charlie, George and Cleo
* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?
Toasted Currant Teacakes

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?
Brooke Trust, Dogs Trust

* Whats your best attribute?
Haven't got one!
* Which part of your body do you like the least?
My bum, it's way too big!
* What are your phobia's?
Wasps

* Whats your favourite music?
Westlife & Robbie Williams
* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?
60's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?
Ebay

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? 
God knows
* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be?
Nobody, I'm happy being me!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

If you do, what car do you drive? Kia Sedona, a big black one

* Whats your ideal holiday? Somewhere hot

* Do you have any siblings? 1 younger sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10

* What do you do for a living? secretary but im on mat leave at the minute

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? fish and chips, Gin and Tonic

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? pay off the mortgage

* Do you have any pets?  2 ats called Kanubea Blueberry Muffin (Muffin for sort) and Kanubea samsara (sara for short0 they are colourpoint persians

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? a roast

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? I run a brownie pack so I spend loads on them

* Whats your best attribute? my smile

* Which part of your body do you like the least? belly!

* What are your phobia's? hospitals!

* Whats your favourite music? g4, blake etc

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 1980's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? is there any other site?!

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? let me think about tha one

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? the queen


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

* If you do, what car do you drive? only you lot up the wall 

* Whats your ideal holiday? me + DP walking round the little greek streets, good food + drink, plenty of relax + recoup 

* Do you have any siblings? sis (sadly not with us) lil bro 11 + step sis + some half sisters kicking baout but never met them 

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? erm maybe 2 squid on a scrathcard 

* What do you do for a living? i am a cleaner hhmmm great i know 

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? fav takeout oo has to be a parmo + a nice bottle (notice how i dont say glass) of jacobs creek white

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? a home of our own, then i would bank the rest + live on the interest 

* Do you have any pets? well we have sort of had the abandoned cat next door take a liking + she has moved in 

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? phoaw has to be a sunday roast, pork + puddings lotsa apple + mint sauce + ickle button sprouts 

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? butterwick hospice, breast cancer + of course FERTILITY FRIENDS 

* Whats your best attribute? erm erm erm i dont really know  

* Which part of your body do you like the least? part  it needs to be parts dearie  hair

* What are your phobia's? deep water + growing old 

* Whats your favourite music? i dont have a favourite but at the mo loving Amy Whinehouse + that other dude i cant remember his name aaha Mark Ronson is fab

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 60's all that free love had to be good 

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? argos  no erm glitter graphics  no there are lots

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? bag lady, not a bad look for me to achieve  

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? elton john  i know dont ask  

*i can also tell you my dislikes - LIARS, SELFISHNESS, PEOPLE WHO THRIVE ON OTHERS MISFORTUNES, TAKING ADVANTAGE OF OTHERS KINDNESS & IGNORANCE the world would be a much nicer place without them*


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

** If you do, what car do you drive? Citreon Saxo/Merc CL500

* Whats your ideal holiday? Cancun, Mexico

* Do you have any siblings? two brother's, one older, one younger

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? tenner pah!

* What do you do for a living? Receptionist for the Probation Service

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Indian and Strongbow  

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? New House

* Do you have any pets? Two Golden Retriever's

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Stew and Dumps

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? NSPCC, RSPCA

* Whats your best attribute? Good listener

* Which part of your body do you like the least? Boobs

* What are your phobia's? Heights

* Whats your favourite music? R & B

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 80's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Any Clothes Stores!

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? Urm, dunno.....

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Elle MacPherson for her legs!

*


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Ford Fiesta Encore or Renault Laguna

* Whats your ideal holiday? Being at home & not having to go to work!

* Do you have any siblings? 1 sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £54 about 10 years ago!

* What do you do for a living? Nursery Assistant

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Pizza Hut stuff crust meat feast & Ice cold water

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? A new car!

* Do you have any pets? DF has about 19 koi

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? salad

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Cancer charity, action for blind.

* Whats your best attribute? My bubbly personality

* Which part of your body do you like the least? all of it

* What are your phobia's? bridges over water, heights, feet

* Whats your favourite music? most things especially westlife & backstreet boys

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? I'd do the 80's all over again anyday

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Babyloss

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? A nun!

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Victoria Beckham!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive?
Black renault clio

* Whats your ideal holiday?
Hot, Pool - thats my only two requirments

* Do you have any siblings?
No

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?
£10

* What do you do for a living?
Airport Duty Officer

* Whats your fave take out and tipple?
Pizza and red wine

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy?
The part of my house the bank still owns!

* Do you have any pets?
1 adorable black cat called Benji

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?
Chilli chicken with noodles

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?
Kidney Kids

* Whats your best attribute?
Im a good listener and I am loyal

* Which part of your body do you like the least?
Stomach

* What are your phobia's?
Fish

* Whats your favourite music?
James Morrison/ Sugababes/ James Blunt

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?
The swingine sixties

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most?
Fertilityzone

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? 
St Trinians - easy option!

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? 
Steve Jones and I would just look at myself in the mirror all day!! mmmmm


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

* If you do, what car do you drive?  An Escort (sold mt beloved Beetle to fund tx  )

* Whats your ideal holiday? Beach, book, sunbed!

* Do you have any siblings? 1 brother (14 yrs younger)

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £104.00

* What do you do for a living? Hairdresser

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Curry, and JD

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? Car

* Do you have any pets? 1 dog (pomeranian)

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? roast

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? nspcc, breast cancer

* Whats your best attribute? sense of humour

* Which part of your body do you like the least? legs

* What are your phobia's? clowns and spiders

* Whats your favourite music? indie/rock

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 50's (them big skirts WOO HOO)

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? an 80's throw back (leg warmers and stilletoes!!)

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Angelina Jolie (having breakfast with Brad pitt every morning! in bed of course!)


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tony said:


> * If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as?
> A confused horse.


    @ Tony

* If you do, what car do you drive? A Vauhaull Astra , A Honda 750 chopper and a Harley Davidson 1340 FXDL

* Whats your ideal holiday? Carribeen

* Do you have any siblings? 1 younger sister

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10

* What do you do for a living? 2 jobs - Work in rehab with people with head injuries , and do 1-1 support with someone with cerebral palsy

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Curry and white wine or Stella

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? Holiday

* Do you have any pets? no

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Crispy jacket potatoes , rice and salad

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Shelter , Headway and cancer research

* Whats your best attribute? That i'm conciencious

* Which part of your body do you like the least? legs

* What are your phobia's? seeing a fish out of water

* Whats your favourite music? Rock

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 70's - 80's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? is there any other website  bikersweb i guess

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? A flower child

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Anthony Kiedis's girlfriend


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

If you do, what car do you drive?  nothing at the moment, soon to be a mondeo

* Whats your ideal holiday? Cali-forn- I A....!

* Do you have any siblings? one of each
* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £76

* What do you do for a living? currently on mat leave, looking after a small person....

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Margarita Pizza, no alcohol ta Ill stick with Ribena

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? new camera lens

* Do you have any pets? no

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Fresh salad and veggie sausage rolls

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? too many cant think...

* Whats your best attribute? empathy (Can also be a curse)

* Which part of your body do you like the least? thighs

* What are your phobia's? throwing up, heights, walking over water (on a bridge obviously)

* Whats your favourite music? all sorts

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 80's when I was one

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ebay

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? no idea cant remember the last one I went to...

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? someone who is spending that day on a beach in the sun...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Ford Mondeo (Diesel)

* Whats your ideal holiday? Spa Break 

* Do you have any siblings? Nope

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10 

* What do you do for a living? Marketing Manager

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Chinese with a dry white 

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? A new house that don't flood!!! 

* Do you have any pets? Nope

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Roast beef and yorkshire pud with all the trimmings ^eatpie^

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Antenatal Results and Choices (ARC) - www.arc-uk.org Any charities that support people without tugging at heartstrings to raise funds (hate cute dog/cat ads)

* Whats your best attribute? My Husband  

* Which part of your body do you like the least? Everything below my hair 

* What are your phobia's? Snakes and heights, oh and spiders, and horror movies 

* Whats your favourite music? Songs of Sanctury by Adiemus, also love Mika at the moment

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 1950's - I want to rock'n'roll!

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Ebay and/or freecycle

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? Serving Wench (wild west!) 

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? I don't want to be famous!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Charlies-Mum said:


> * If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? A new house that don't flood!!!


Ditto!!   Getting kinda sick of watching the rain everytime it does rain!!  

* If you do, what car do you drive? Used to be an MX5, now a Kia rio estate!! 

* Whats your ideal holiday? Anywhere hot!!

* Do you have any siblings? 2 sisters who are both younger than me.

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? Don't gamble 

* What do you do for a living? Mental health nurse

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Curry and a pint!!   Love Southern Comfort n coke too...... In fact, just lurve booze!!  

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? See above!!   

* Do you have any pets? A cat called Kezzie 

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Dunno. Just food in general!!   Probably choccie!!

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? NSPCC and RSPCA

* Whats your best attribute? My loyalty.

* Which part of your body do you like the least? Any part from the neck upwards!! The rest I can cover up with clothes!!  

* What are your phobia's? Heights

* Whats your favourite music? Rock

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? 1950's!! Wanna rock n roll!!

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? ********

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? A banana 

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Anyone as long as I got some sleep!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

* If you do, what car do you drive? Vauxhall Astra

* Whats your ideal holiday? Back to Scotland, where we go married

* Do you have any siblings? Yes, 3 Sisters + 2 Brother (i'm the oldest  )

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!?  £32 with 4 number!!! 

* What do you do for a living? Moan according to DH!! LOL!

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Indian with a bottle of red wine.

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? A bigger house.

* Do you have any pets? Yes, 2 working cocker spaniels.... Sky and Willow + 3 Ferrets.

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be?  Jacket Potatoes with tuna mayo.

* Which charities do you support/respect the most?  RSPCA, Breast Cancer.

* Whats your best attribute? Kindness.

* Which part of your body do you like the least? My thighs and Hips.... DH says there breding hips... But they havent worked!!LOL!

* What are your phobia's?  Big thing going round.  Strange I know!

* Whats your favourite music?  R&B

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be?  70's

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Ebay

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? A can can girl! Love the dresses!

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Victoria Beckham! (just for the shopping!)


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

If you do, what car do you drive? Seat Leon Sport with full BTCC bodykit (girl racer   )

* Whats your ideal holiday? Peace and quiet with a good book, but went skiing last year, which knocked that notion on its head, despite my complete inadequacy at skiing  

* Do you have any siblings?, One sis and one brother, both younger

* Whats the most money you've won on the lottery!? £10 when I was 17  

* What do you do for a living? Official title: Senior Analytical Chemist. Actual Title: Gossip

* Whats your fave take out and tipple? Chinese (beef curry and fried rice) and a Blue WKD (how teen)

* If you won a million pounds, what would be the first material thing you would buy? After paying off the mortgage, flowers for the gardener I'm going to hire to plant  

* Do you have any pets? One uber-spoilt black Lab Ruby and some ill-fated tropical fish  

* If you could only eat one certain meal every day for the rest of your life what would it be? Chicken or beef curry, followed by creme egg or minstrels washed down with berry 5-alive

* Which charities do you support/respect the most? Marie Curie, Northern Ireland Mother and Baby Association (supporting premature babies, parents and SCUs in NI), Cancer Research

* Whats your best attribute? oooh, gosh, is talking a good attribute

* Which part of your body do you like the least? My Cankles  

* What are your phobia's? Spiders, especially the bird eaters we get in our house (huge, I'm telling you)

* Whats your favourite music? Everything, my Ipod veers between cool and embarrassing 

* If you could be a teenager in any era, which era would it be? the 90's, i was there, it rocked!!

* Apart from FF Which website do you visit the most? Bebo

* If you went to a fancy dress party, what would you go as? my last attempt was Mrs Doyle from Father Ted

* If you could be a celeb for a day who would you be? Katie Holmes, to see how short Tom Cruise really is and is he a whole big ball of crazy? I love her hair as well...


----------

